# Cigar Foot Labels



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Thought I might go ahead and post this here, in case anybody is interested...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am trying to get a labeling system in place. Where can I get something like that?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I use Avery 8160 label sheets and a Word document template. I can't attach the word doc as it exceeds file_size somehow, but I can send it if ya give me yer email address...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I use Avery 8160 label sheets and a Word document template. I can't attach the word doc as it exceeds file_size somehow, but I can send it if ya give me yer email address...


I'll PM you in a minute. Thanks man.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I've now had two people request the Word Doc... It's hell to do a bunch of individual sticks, but for a box purchase it's a snap... Just complete one label and copy it to the rest. Print and it's done!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

How do you attach these to indiv. sticks without the cello?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

can you pm that to me... i like to use that system


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

might be a good idea for boxes, but for singles...its insane...especially in my case. But if you have the time to kill....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i guess i could just make one up on my comp. i have the office program..


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I wish I had the patience for that. Nice work!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

brilliant
thats a great way to know whats going on inside your humi


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> How do you attach these to indiv. sticks without the cello?


I put cello on any sticks that I remove from boxes to the general Squid-A-Dor... Doing it a box at a time it's relatively easy to do. I have a bunch of new cello sleeves from a few years ago.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> can you pm that to me... i like to use that system


I can send it as email only... vBulletin has a very small file_size limit for DOC attachments... PM me yer email address and I'll sent it...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> might be a good idea for boxes, but for singles...its insane...especially in my case. But if you have the time to kill....


Well, since I recently had to buy almost all new cigars due to a burglary, I only had full boxes to deal with. B&M purchases I usually get five or six of each cigar, so even then it's not too bad. For me the end result is worth the time and effort.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats a great idea


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Those look top notch


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I admire the time and energy you put in. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

No way I would have the patients to do that.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I do have people who actually do the physical work of applying the labels. I'm more of an Idea Man... Err... Idea Squid®... <G>


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

They look like labels on a prescription bottle.

_Smoke one cigar three times daily

No refills- must call for Tobaccanist authorization_


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> might be a good idea for boxes, but for singles...its insane...especially in my case. But if you have the time to kill....


You've got a bunch of free time, don't ya :lol::lol:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Well, I do have people who actually do the physical work of applying the labels. I'm more of an Idea Man... Err... Idea Squid®... <G>


Where can I find "people" to do that for me?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> might be a good idea for boxes, but for singles...its insane...especially in my case. But if you have the time to kill....


I'm glad you were able to put my feeling into words so accurately.


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

That is so FN cool. I'm struggling with the site as it is, labeling my smokes would finish me off. LOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm glad you were able to put my feeling into words so accurately.


Are you sure you're not Uncle Grumpy from ASC??? <G>


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

squid....you never cease to amaze me....great job!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Great labels and thanks for the tips on how you did it.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like a great system. What size Avery do you use?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

8160 Avery...


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> They look like labels on a prescription bottle.
> 
> _Smoke one cigar three times daily
> 
> No refills- must call for Tobaccanist authorization_


Shit, what CVS are you going too? :roflmao:


----------



## Tommy boy (Jun 11, 2007)

I would like that information please.
[email protected]
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is far to organized for me!!!! I like my stuff, ahhh, how should I say....easily manageble!!


----------

